# Antique Quilt Top



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I found a quilt top in Mom's things. Think it's a Dresden Plate. By the fabrics, thinking it's 1950's or maybe 1940's. There are a few of the very centers missing. Other than that it's in good shape. I'd like to sell it; how do I find out how much it's worth?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You could take it to a quilt appraiser.

http://www.quiltappraisers.org/findAppraiser.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I suspect it will be worth a lot more if you have it finished.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I go to an Amish quilt auction 2 times a year and a few years ago they started selling vintage quilts and quilt tops. What size quilt top is it? I would say most of the vintage ones go for around $65-$100.00. I picked one up at a garage sale a while ago for $2.00 I sent it to the auction and got $75.00 for it. It was a full size.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I did talk to a Quilt Appraiser. She said quilts from that era, have very little value. That was a disappointment.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Quilt appraisers look at quilt tops differently than the rest of us. 

Do you have any antique shops in your area? I would show it to several of the shops to see how much they would offer (get it in writing). Having some of the centers missing will devalue the top.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I looked at Amazon and Ebay for prices. Some were $50 and under. A lot were $25 and under. Surprised me.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have seen quilts/quilt tops used as table cloths. Places like WMart, Joannnes, etc sell heavy, clear, flexible plastic by the foot/yard that can be laid across the fabric to protect it. The plastic I have seen is VERY heavy...much heavier than contractor trash bags. We have one at MILs on the table since before Thanksgiving that does not have a single tear, rip, etc., and I doubt it will ever rip or tear. It handles hot bowls of food pretty well, too, although I would advise hot pads!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Some quilters back then would leave the centers out until the top had been finished. I had a Texas Star years ago like that. It was feedcloth prints on a cheddar background and was a small twin size. Only about half of the centers had been put in and it didn't have any borders yet. I always wondered if the maker had passed away before finishing it.


----------

